# is this dropsy?



## flyingmomo (Jul 6, 2017)

My female rainbows and corys have fat bellies So far they have been very active but most female have fat bellies, but haven't seen protruding eyes or scale damage. They are all very active and still the big belly is a bit concerning. I usually feed microworms 2 times but now I am planning to not feed them next 2 days while also medicating with aquarium salt and api pima and melafix


----------

